# Επισκευή Οικιακών Μικροσυσκευών > Μικροσυσκευές Κουζίνας >  Αλλαγη διακοπτη ηλεκτρικου μπρικιου.

## kamposos

Καλημερα.

Μπορει καποιος να μου επιβεβαιωσει το ορθο ή μη της συνδεσης του διακοπτη γιατι τα βλεπω διαφορετικα απ οτι εχω συνηθισει;

(Ο παλιος ειχε ηδη αφαιρεθει οταν ηρθε στα χερια μου)

----------


## gep58

Αν ο διακόπτης έχει λαμπάκι ο ουδέτερος μάλλον θα πρέπει να πάει αριστερά και το κόκκινο στη μέση λέω εγώ.
Κανονικά βρίσκεις με πολύμετρο που είναι η επαφή (μεσαίο με αριστερό ή μεσαίο με δεξί) και βάζεις στο μεσαίο το κόκκινο και στο άλλο άκρο που βρίσκεται η επαφή την φάση.

----------


## kamposos

Με λαμπακι ειναι.

Οι επαφες που ανοιγουν-κλεινουν με τον διακοπτη ειναι η δευτερη και τριτη, μεσαιο με δεξι.

----------


## vasilllis

μεσαιο με δεξι εχεις βαλει φαση με ουδετερο οποτε θα γινει μπαμ .
η γειωση παει στην αντισταση;;; απευθείας η φαση μπαινει στον διακοπτη και βγαινει και ο ουδετερος δινει στο λαμπακι του και μονιμα στην αντισταση.

----------


## ezizu

Αν όντως οι επαφές του διακόπτη, όπως φαίνεται στην φωτογραφία, είναι ο μεσαίος και ο δεξιός ακροδέκτης, τότε απλά άλλαξε θέση μεταξύ τους, στα δύο καλώδια στον αριστερό και δεξί ακροδέκτη του διακόπτη αντίστοιχα (το κόκκινο στην θέση των 2 καφέ) .
Αν λειτουργήσει σωστά, όμως ανάβει συνεχώς το λαμπάκι, θα πρέπει να αλλάξεις μεταξύ τους και το μεσαίο με το δεξί καλώδιο (μπλε με κόκκινο).
Η γείωση συνδέεται όντως εκεί όπου είναι τοποθετημένη (υπάρχει χαραγμένο το σύμβολο της γείωσης πάνω στον συγκεκριμένο ακροδέκτη).

----------


## gep58

Το κυριότερο που πρέπει να προσέξουμε σ' αυτούς τους διακόπτες είναι ότι *πάντα συνδέουμε ουδέτερο στη μια άκρη, φάση στην άλλη και το φορτίο στη μέση*. 
Ο ακριανός που δέχεται τον ουδέτερο συνήθως έχει άλλο χρώμα από τους υπόλοιπους.
Με αυτό το tip αποφεύγουμε δυσάρεστες εκπλήξεις.

Στον συγκεκριμένο εφ' όσον βρέθηκε ότι η επαφή είναι μεσαίος και δεξιός ακροδέκτης, σύμφωνα με την φωτογραφία, το κόκκινο πάει στον μεσαίο η φάση στον δεξιό και ο ουδέτερος στον αριστερό.

----------

ezizu (11-08-20)

----------


## ezizu

Σωστά τα γράφεις, για να υπάρχει ένας μπούσουλας κατά την συνδεσμολογία.
Απλά να σημειωθεί ότι το θέμα είναι καθαρά τυπικό, όσο αφορά τα χρώματα των καλωδίων στο εσωτερικό της συσκευής, σχετικά με την φάση και τον ουδέτερο και την συνδεσμολογία τους, επειδή το φις δεν έχει συγκεκριμένη φορά όταν μπαίνει  στην πρίζα. 
Οπότε το καφέ καλώδιο (αλλά και  το μπλε καλώδιο αντίστοιχα), μπορεί να γίνεται πότε ουδέτερος και πότε φάση . 
Το μόνο που είναι σταθερό και συγκεκριμένο είναι η γείωση.

----------

gep58 (11-08-20)

----------

